# Casey-J and Susie-Q



## FastTrax (Aug 11, 2020)

All Aboard


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 12, 2020)

Next stop: Hoboken



www.njtransit.com

https://facebook.com/NJTRANSIT

https://twitter.com/NJTRANSIT

www.downdetector.com/status/new-jersey-transit


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 12, 2020)

www.mapquest.com/us/new-jersey-/new-jersey/new-jersey-transit-789468


----------



## asp3 (Aug 12, 2020)

My favorite Susie Q


----------



## peppermint (Aug 12, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> www.mapquest.com/us/new-jersey-/new-jersey/new-jersey-transit-789468


Been there...Don't go there anymore....I would pick up my husband after he came out of NY City....
He worked there....UGH!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2020)

When I was a child my mother and I changed trains in Hoboken on the way to Scranton PA. We ate soup in a restaurant there. I thought "Hoboken" was such a funny word.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 12, 2020)

asp3 said:


> My favorite Susie Q


Thanks!  LOVE CCR!


----------



## peppermint (Aug 12, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> When I was a child my mother and I changed trains in Hoboken on the way to Scranton PA. We ate soup in a restaurant there. I thought "Hoboken" was such a funny word.


I remember Hoboken....


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 14, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> When I was a child my mother and I changed trains in Hoboken on the way to Scranton PA. We ate soup in a restaurant there. I thought "Hoboken" was such a funny word.





peppermint said:


> I remember Hoboken....



You two women folk are right. Hoboken is one strange name. But it was home to Frank Sinatra and also the  stomping ground for the Infamous Conrail  Boyz too. More about them later.

www.panynj.gov/path

https://twitter.com/PATHTrainJG

www.pathsmartlinkcard.com





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PATH_(rail_system)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2016_Hoboken_train_crash

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SmartLink_(smart_card)


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 15, 2020)

www.mta.info/lirr/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_Island_Railroad

www.facebook.com/mtalirr/

https://twitter.com/LIRR

www.instagram.com/mtalirr/?hl=en

www.Longisland.com/lirr.html

www.lirrhistory.com

www.amodernli.com

www.american-rails.com/lirr.html

www.rmli.org

www.discoverlongisland.com/long-island-rail-road/

https://employee.lirr.org

Engineers cab controls of an R-54 Ping Pong or R-72 I think


----------



## peppermint (Aug 15, 2020)

Yes, NYC was the famous place to go.....Not anymore....The last time we went to NYC my husband was in the Hospital....
That was 2 years ago...A very nasty place to go....My Mom was born in that City....Her parents decided to move to
NJ...Grandpa bought a store and he had a truck to sell his goods....That was on Hudson Street in Hackensack, NJ...
Sorry that the city is going down hill....


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 15, 2020)

The Big Apple was flushed down the toilet when heroin hit town in the early 70's, otherwise  it depends on where in the 5 boros you are. Clinton gentrified Harlem when he planted his flag on the top floor of the Adam Clayton Powell Office Building, NYPD cleaned up Washington Heights with phase one of stop and frisk program, Barclays Center cleaned up Downtown Brooklyn, Staten Island cleaned up St. George after the Eric Garner incident, South Bronx is still what it is and will always be, I used to live in Jamaica Estates and would meander down to Hollis and Jamaica with not one problem, you just have to look like you would have no problem jacking somebody up. Roosevelt Island zoned out all the non wealthy renters and zoned it out for high end renters and the condo crowd. Outside of that it has it's own subway station now and they have some kind of police department/security patrol stopping any and everybody  for GOD knows what since it has like one  bridge to the island. well that's all I know. TTFN.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 15, 2020)

Rode troop bus through Brooklyn  to naval yard to ship out to Europe.
Did not believe the miles and miles of buildings-and people actually lived there?
No grass, no trees, cement and asphalt, almost scary


----------



## peppermint (Aug 15, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> The Big Apple was flushed down the toilet when heroin hit town in the early 70's, otherwise  it depends on where in the 5 boros you are. Clinton gentrified Harlem when he planted his flag on the top floor of the Adam Clayton Powell Office Building, NYPD cleaned up Washington Heights with phase one of stop and frisk program, Barclays Center cleaned up Downtown Brooklyn, Staten Island cleaned up St. George after the Eric Garner incident, South Bronx is still what it is and will always be, I used to live in Jamaica Estates and would meander down to Hollis and Jamaica with not one problem, you just have to look like you would have no problem jacking somebody up. Roosevelt Island zoned out all the non wealthy renters and zoned it out for high end renters and the condo crowd. Outside of that it has it's own subway station now and they have some kind of police department/security patrol stopping any and everybody  for GOD knows what since it has like one  bridge to the island. well that's all I know. TTFN.


Hi FastTrax….My husband worked in NYC for many years....He then went to Jersey City to work...We lived 2 hours away from NYC...
Hubby had a van and took about 4 or 5 people every day to NYC and Jersey City....They all chipped in....
He finally retired.....We would go into New York just to shop and just walk around....Sometimes with some friends..
Then Hubby had a Heart Attack and 2 years later he had Cancer....
The last time we went to NYC was when my husband had surgery....Never went back again....Hopefully he never will go back...
God Willing....


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 15, 2020)

www.apartable.com/buildings/85-navy-walk-brooklyn

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farragut_Houses






Nothing like Rudy, Michael & Bill raking in millions for the city counsel to rezone downtown for their real estate cronies.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 15, 2020)

Speaking of Hoboken, Frank Sinatra would come to little ole NJ....He would come to Gamble to a Store Front, which was in the back of the store
and gambling going on....When I married my husband, his Dad told me about Frank Sinatra and Frank would always pick up his
little girl and hug her....That little girl is over 80 years old now....Anyway, My Father in Law didn't like Sinatra...I won't say what he said about him.
But Frank Sinatra made good with his songs....He never came back to the store front in NJ....


----------



## bowmore (Aug 15, 2020)

The last time we were in NY was a disaster. Kayelle got a pulmonary infection while on our cruise, and when we landed in Brooklyn, she was taken to the ER of the closest hospital. She spent most of the day there, listening to people being brought in with gunshot and stab wounds. She was finally put in a room that was filthy with no soap. The hospital itself was closed down shortly thereafter-no surprise!
She spent 3 nights there while I stayed  at night with my sister on Long Island. The best thing about that place was the road to JFK to get us out of Dodge. Thank you, Jet Blue!


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 15, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Hi FastTrax….My husband worked in NYC for many years....He then went to Jersey City to work...We lived 2 hours away from NYC...
> Hubby had a van and took about 4 or 5 people every day to NYC and Jersey City....They all chipped in....
> He finally retired.....We would go into New York just to shop and just walk around....Sometimes with some friends..
> Then Hubby had a Heart Attack and 2 years later he had Cancer....
> ...



I feel your pain, I will say a prayer for him tomorrow. As much as I wanted to see NYC in my rear view mirror I want to go back so bad it hurts. Now I want to see Florida in my rear view mirror, actually I don't even want to look back, I just want to look ahead, you know, get a dirty water dog in Manhattan, go to a movie at 2:00 Am, Nathans in Coney Island, Orchard Beach, a slice of pizza in Canarsie, White Castle in Da Bronix, you know stuff like that.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 15, 2020)

I know Hoboken and the projects where the "Conrail Boyz" plied their trade jacking trains.The official version was the leader stole a radio out of one of the engines and worked the setups after learning which boxcars had the lucrative quick sale items, the real version is he was paying somebody in Selkirk for the consignee list for the SE/OI trains that ran mostly at night. I'll probably do a piece on that in a week or two.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 17, 2020)

bowmore said:


> The last time we were in NY was a disaster. Kayelle got a pulmonary infection while on our cruise, and when we landed in Brooklyn, she was taken to the ER of the closest hospital. She spent most of the day there, listening to people being brought in with gunshot and stab wounds. She was finally put in a room that was filthy with no soap. The hospital itself was closed down shortly thereafter-no surprise!
> She spent 3 nights there while I stayed  at night with my sister on Long Island. The best thing about that place was the road to JFK to get us out of Dodge. Thank you, Jet Blue!



Hadn't heard from you in quite a bit. A railroad man jetting around huh? You could be charged with treason by flight then they'd filet you. Seriously was the hospital named "Cumberland General" or something like that?  I vaguely recall that it was across the street from the BQE. In NYC parlance it was one of what's called a "Knife & Gun Club" hospital surrounded by projects and like the others run by New York City Health & Hospital Corp. The one and only saving grace was the ER staff were the best in the business when it came to trauma. Their waiting rooms were the size of baseball fields and a couple of times a person or 2 or 3 would be long dead waiting to called. Nobody cared what went on in those NYC run cesspools but it was all they had. I never saw a rat but I saw a lot of roaches and mice and they would look at you like if you gonna stay here you need to start paying the rent. All kidding aside NYC was, is now and will always be brutal. Survival of the fittest.  Take care my friend.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 17, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Hi FastTrax….My husband worked in NYC for many years....He then went to Jersey City to work...We lived 2 hours away from NYC...
> Hubby had a van and took about 4 or 5 people every day to NYC and Jersey City....They all chipped in....
> He finally retired.....We would go into New York just to shop and just walk around....Sometimes with some friends..
> Then Hubby had a Heart Attack and 2 years later he had Cancer....
> ...



Hi Pep. The hospital your hubby had surgery in, was it Memorial Sloan Kettering on East 70th Street? My mom GOD rest her soul had surgery there, one of the top 5 Oncology centers on the East Coast. TTFN


----------



## peppermint (Aug 17, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Hi Pep. The hospital your hubby had surgery in, was it Memorial Sloan Kettering on East 70th Street? My mom GOD rest her soul had surgery there, one of the top 5 Oncology centers on the East Coast. TTFN


Yes!!  Great Hospital....


----------



## Pecos (Aug 17, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> When I was a child my mother and I changed trains in Hoboken on the way to Scranton PA. We ate soup in a restaurant there. I thought "Hoboken" was such a funny word.


My daughter owned a house in Hoboken for several years. Whenever someone asked where she lived, I always enjoyed the look on their face when I told them.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 17, 2020)

(Taking the topic south for a bit-Peppermint:  Sewer rats in Europe can weigh a bit over
two pounds.  They come out in the late P.M. and early A.M....I would have guessed
some of them to be ten pounds or so.  Obviously, that is an exaggeration but
that is what they looked like to me-spooky.)

Now back to trains...


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 17, 2020)

Back to work.

https://

WTH. How did my post get this on it? I guess I was starting to say something


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 17, 2020)

Hey JO you me and everybody here can jump in on any threads where I am the OP. I don't need to know where you live but what railroads do you see so maybe if your interested in listening to them I can tell you how unless you're an amateur radio operator then you could probably tell me how. Also the "Broadcastify" site has live streams to listen to, all for free, no tax either.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 24, 2020)

www.mta.info/sir

www.facebook.com/groups/statenislandrapidtransitsirt/

www.twitter.com/statenislandr/?lang=en

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staten_Island_Railway


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 24, 2020)

Hoboken today is a very tony place to live and very expensive.  A friend of mine has a house on a hill there and from her front porch you can look straight down 42nd street across the Hudson, into Broadway, NYC.  When I lived in NY, it was safe and fun to live there.   Always something to do when you got out of work.  I wouldn't live there today at all.  Hated that Path train and took the Ferry instead when I wanted to go back and forth to Jersey.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 24, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> I feel your pain, I will say a prayer for him tomorrow. As much as I wanted to see NYC in my rear view mirror I want to go back so bad it hurts. Now I want to see Florida in my rear view mirror, actually I don't even want to look back, I just want to look ahead, you know, get a dirty water dog in Manhattan, go to a movie at 2:00 Am, Nathans in Coney Island, Orchard Beach, a slice of pizza in Canarsie, White Castle in Da Bronix, you know stuff like that.


Thank You...♥


----------



## peppermint (Aug 24, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Hey JO you me and everybody here can jump in on any threads where I am the OP. I don't need to know where you live but what railroads do you see so maybe if your interested in listening to them I can tell you how unless you're an amateur radio operator then you could probably tell me how. Also the "Broadcastify" site has live streams to listen to, all for free, no tax either.


Well, I use to live in Hackensack, NJ....up until 18 years old....Parents sold the house and went North of Jersey...
Speaking of the railroad....We had to cross the highway and everyday going to school we prayed the darn train wouldn't get there
while we had to cross the tracks....That railroad is still there....I do remember coming home from school and the darn train was
coming down the tracks....So me and my cousin would stop at the little store to get a soda....I think I have a picture of the little
train house....


----------



## peppermint (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 28, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Next stop: Hoboken
> 
> View attachment 117649
> 
> ...


Yaaay NJT.  Safely took me many places where I needed to go.  I never have taken the Path though.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 30, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> When I was a child my mother and I changed trains in Hoboken on the way to Scranton PA. We ate soup in a restaurant there. I thought "Hoboken" was such a funny word.





Lewkat said:


> Hoboken today is a very tony place to live and very expensive.  A friend of mine has a house on a hill there and from her front porch you can look straight down 42nd street across the Hudson, into Broadway, NYC.  When I lived in NY, it was safe and fun to live there.   Always something to do when you got out of work.  I wouldn't live there today at all.  Hated that Path train and took the Ferry instead when I wanted to go back and forth to Jersey.





peppermint said:


> Well, I use to live in Hackensack, NJ....up until 18 years old....Parents sold the house and went North of Jersey...
> Speaking of the railroad....We had to cross the highway and everyday going to school we prayed the darn train wouldn't get there
> while we had to cross the tracks....That railroad is still there....I do remember coming home from school and the darn train was
> coming down the tracks....So me and my cousin would stop at the little store to get a soda....I think I have a picture of the little
> train house....





OneEyedDiva said:


> Yaaay NJT.  Safely took me many places where I needed to go.  I never have taken the Path though.



Yall can listen to NJT, AMTRAK, CSX & NS railroad operations on these live streams.

Enjoy

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/22265

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/6965

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/26082

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/24433

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/19676

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/22981


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 30, 2020)

More New Joisey train stuff.

www.njtransit.com/careers


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 31, 2020)

The Conrail Boyz

www.nj.com/hudson/2016/10/conrail_boyz_theft_ring_leader_sentenced_to_8_year.html

www.imdb.com/title/tt0757520/


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 31, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Yall can listen to NJT, AMTRAK, CSX & NS railroad operations on these live streams.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...


OMG...commercials too?! Reminds me of why I stopped listening to the radio.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 31, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> More New Joisey train stuff.
> 
> www.njtransit.com/careers


Hey, I was born in Joysey….haha!!


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 31, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> OMG...commercials too?! Reminds me of why I stopped listening to the radio.



Lindsey who owns Broadcastify has big bills to pay plus them railfan Youtubers gotta pay for them expensive GoPros.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 31, 2020)

www.thevintagenews.com/2018/07/11/nyc-subway-1970s/

www.forgotten-ny.com/2004/03/subways-the-way-they-oughtta-be-a-ride-on-early-ind-cars-from-the-1930s/

www.facebook.com/pg/nytransitmuseum/post/

www.gothamist.com/arts-entertainment/it's-time-year-holiday-nostalgia-train-rides

www.aiga.org/the-mostly-true-story-of-helvetica-and-the-new-york-city-subway

www.historydaily.org/going-underground-the-history-of-the-new-york-subway-system


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 31, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Subway

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brooklyn_Manhattan_Transit_Corporation

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interboro_Rapid_Transit_Company

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Independant_Subway_System

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Transit_Police

www.nyctrackbook.com


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 31, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunnel_People






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Days_(film)






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mole_People






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stand_Clear_of_the_Closing_Doors






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Yards


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 31, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malbone_Street_wreck






www.nycsubway.org/

www.thrillist.com/entertainment/new-york/the-nyc-subway-history-facts-and-secrets


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 31, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Taking_of_Pelham_One_Two_Three_(1974_film)






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Taking_of_Pelham_One_Two_Three_(1998_film)






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Taking_of_Pelham_One_Two_Three_(2009_film)






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Money_Train






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Incident_(1967_film)


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 1, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miss_Subways






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1984_New_York_City_Subway_shooting






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Avenue_Subway


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Sep 1, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Warriors_(film)


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Sep 1, 2020)

www.nyctransitforums.com

www.facebook.com/pages/category/Government-Organization/New-York-City-transit-Police-543420352656395/

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/32917

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/26515


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 1, 2020)

http://web.archive.org/web/20011202055509/http://members.aol.com/bdmnqr2/linehistory.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_New_York_City_Subway_services


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 1, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Subway_nomenclature


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 1, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Subway_rolling_stock

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R65_(New_York_City_Subway_car)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Money_Train


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 1, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_New_York_City_subway_yards

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/370_Jay_Street


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 1, 2020)




----------

